# End of April, ice out?



## 3under (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm planning to doing some U.P. trout fishing opening weekend off Forest Highway 13. I know its been a cold and snow filled winter this year so what are the chances the lakes, creeks and rivers will be thawed out? Any predictions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

They should be thawed we actually got alot less snow this year and least in my parts. This winter wasn't bad at all and the snow is going fast. Not sure where forest hwy 13 is though.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

The latest the lake has ever iced out was may 13th here and that was way late. The rivers and streams will be open much sooner then this lake. Some of the fast flowing trout streams around here are already open. I am just waiting for the creeks to open up now.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

The winter was pretty mild all across the UP. Trout fishing should be pretty good for the opener if the weather stays warm like it has been the last few days. I'm pretty sure Forest Hwy 13 is between Manistique and Garden Corners ?, anyways that area from Manistique to Escanaba especially by Esc. had very little snow this winter so you should be in good shape in late April. (But I guess you never know in MI)

Joe


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a buddy that lives in Escanaba and he says the snow is already gone.


----------

